# Stale bread...



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

Even though I make one pound loaves of bread, the last of the loaf always tends to get a bit stale. I usually resusciate it with 10 seconds in the micro, but it tends to pick up moisture this way. Anybody got a better way?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

What about freezing half the loaf when you make it?  That way you can pull it out whenever you need it rather than racing to finish a whole loaf before it goes stale.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 13, 2004)

Or 'spritz' with a little water and then put in a hot oven for a few minutes.


----------



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> What about freezing half the loaf when you make it?  That way you can pull it out whenever you need it rather than racing to finish a whole loaf before it goes stale.


I do put part in the freezer. Even though I take out small quantities, it still gets, not grossly stale, but certainly not fresh. I tried taking out on an "as needed" basis, but defrosting bread when you want a quick sammie late at night doesn't cut it either. BTW, you convinced me to get the CI Baking book.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> PA Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you think of it so far?  It's such a tome--I wish I had more time to sit and read it than I do (and try all the recipies!).  Even if I don't use it a lot, I'm glad I have it in my collection.

How's your weather?  I heard MN got hit with some nasty wind storms overnight.


----------



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

I just ordered the book a few days ago, and haven't received it yet. Yesterday it was snowing with a 30+mph wind. My parents live across the street, and we had to go and get them in the Jeep for Sunday dinner. When I got up this morning it was 3 below, but it is supposed to warm up again later this week.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 13, 2004)

Any bread I freeze I find it must be toasted afterwards to have any good flavor again.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

If you have stale bread that cannot be brought back to life, don't forget that croutons are made of stale bread and French toast turns out great when using the stale stuff!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm tellin ya, Otter - bread pudding.  Nothing finer IMO, in spite of my stupid family who won't eat it after the first outing from the oven.


----------



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm tellin ya, Otter - bread pudding.  Nothing finer IMO, in spite of my stupid family who won't eat it after the first outing from the oven.


I've got the other bases covered (french toast, toast, etc.), but I have never done the bread pudding thing - got a good recipe for me?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

here's Mom's recipe:

Heat 2 cups milk to scalding

Pour over 4 cups coarse bread crumbs (this is where your stale bread comes in - note that the bread should be COARSE, i.e., torn up pieces rather than "crumbs")

Cool and add:
1/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup raisins (chopped up apple bits are good, too)
1 tsp each cinnamon and nutmeg

Pour into buttered casserole.  Bake at 350 for 40 to 45 minutes.  Makes six servings.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

Copying and pasting!  That sounds like such good comfort food!
So coarse crumbs are more like crouton-sized pieces?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

No smaller than crouton size, PA.  You want some heft to the bread.  

I've even made this using stale, torn up hot dog buns.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

That looks good mudbug. I'm not big on bread pudding but I'll give your's(& your moms)a try. I'm trying to broaden my horizons.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

crewsk, I hope you like it.  Nobobdy here except me does after the first time.  I can even eat it cold with some milk on it for breakfast - but that's probably an acquired taste.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

If I don't , I know my mom will. She loves bread pudding. Who knows, my kids & hubby may even like it. It's more of a texture thing than a taste thing for me though. The reason that I don't like it may be because I've only ever had it room temp or cold.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> crewsk, I hope you like it.  Nobobdy here except me does after the first time.  I can even eat it cold with some milk on it for breakfast - but that's probably an acquired taste.



I actually think that sounds good!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

Let me tempt you a little more, crewsk.  Want a nice whiskey sauce to go over your HOT bread pudding?  (if you say "yes", please give me time to find the recipe I used to knock out people at a Christmas party a few years ago....)


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

*YES!!!!!!!*


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

OK, OK!  Remind me tomorrow (hafta go start dinner in a few).  

As I remember, it's mostly egg yolks and sugar cooked over a double boiler, with some bourbon thrown in.  I will try to be more specific tomorrow.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

OK, I will!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

crewsk, I think this is it.  It's from "Who's Your Mama, Are You Catholic, and Can You Make a Roux?"  I thought it was a Martha recipe, but I was wrong.  Thought I better get this to you while I was thinking about it.  Gotta do more baking tomorrow.

*Whiskey Sauce*

1/2 stick butter
1/2 cup sugar
4 egg yolks, beaten
1/4 cup bourbon, rum, or brandy

In a double boiler, melt butter over low heat, then add sugar gradually, beating with a fork or wire whisk.  Do not allow mixture to become too hot.  Add beaten eggs, whisking constantly.  Remove from heat and add your choice of liquor.  Spoon over bread pudding and serve immediately.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank you , thank you ,thank you! Can I just sit down with a bowl of this & a spoon?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, if no children are about.  Enjoy!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

I can get rid of my children really fast.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

If the preacher comes to the door, don't answer!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

He's never been to my house so I don't expect him to come anytime soon. But I'd love to see the look on his face if he did! Hey, maybe I should eat a bowl of it right before we go to my in-laws for Christmas! :twisted:  That would be real fun, considering that hubby's oldest brother is a preacher.


----------



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks, mudbug, will try after the holidays. Got too many calories already programmed in for the rest of this year. Also, sounds great for cold weather and January is always the worst month here in Frostbite Falls.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Good stuff, Mud! Looks like I have a bottle of Bacardi Gold in my future, uh, for cooking of course! Better get a pint of it, I'm trying to cut down on the boozing. Idea! I can make it New Year's Eve, that way I have an excuse if I drink some! Am I pathetic or what?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 23, 2004)

If your standard bread recipe is fairly "neutral", what about using it for stuffing? Or for ground meat mixes that use "fresh" breadcrumbs as part of the ingredients (eg - bread crumbs soaked in milk, rung dry and added to a mixture of ground beef and ground pork + seasonings of your choice for meatballs/meatloaf). Plus there's always bread crumbs if you allow the bread to stale until quite hard.


----------

